# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  4th quarter FEC reports

## Ninja Homer

They are all due today.  When will we see them, and where do we find them?

----------


## m72mc

> They are all due today.  When will we see them, and where do we find them?


*
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/*

----------


## Ninja Homer

> *
> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/*


Thanks!

Reports are only available for McCain so far.

----------


## RollOn2day

Thanks m72mc!

----------


## MrCobaltBlue

From McCain's report:



> Maine  	   0.00  	   0.00


Yes! Go Maine!

----------


## boethius27

I'm anxious to see these numbers.  They will tell a lot.

----------


## UK4Paul

> From McCain's report:
> 
> 
> Yes! Go Maine!


ROFL

----------


## ToryNotion

Straight from the FEC site (this is the search engine page to get filings)

http://www.fec.gov/finance/disclosure/srssea.shtml

----------


## markderidder

I would like to see a list of all the remaining candidates, and how much cash they have on hand.  Some of this information is too difficult to understand.  

It would be nice to see the total raised amount.

Can anyone post these numbers?

-Mark

----------


## ToryNotion

still showing 3rd quarter numbers.  Maybe campaign will wait to last minute.  Then the government employees at the FEC have to do there thing.

----------


## JMO

CNN just said that Obama has raised 32 million dollars in the month of Jan. That is Jan alone, one month.

----------


## EvilEngineer

well, we beat McCain.  He only got 9 mil in the 4th quarter.

----------


## EvilEngineer

though... how did tommy thompson (who dropped out in q3) file for q4 saying he got $60,000?

----------


## mwkaufman

Rudy did a lot better than I expected, raising 14 million while spending 18 million entering the year with just over 11 million to spend. Of course, he's out already.

----------


## qwerty

> CNN just said that Obama has raised 32 million dollars in the month of Jan. That is Jan alone, one month.


WOW

----------


## Jae0

Well we arent competing with Obama right now. besides, of course he's going to raise a ton. There were only 3 'front runner' candidates in the Dem to begin with and now its down to two.

----------


## jumpyg1258

McCain's support from our defense dept...

UNITED STATES AIR FORCE    350.00
US ARMY GENERAL COUNSEL    150.00  
US ARMY/US TREASURY    250.00  
US DEPT. VETERANS AFFAIRS    100.00
DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY    2,300.00  
DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY    90.00  
DEPT OF THE AIR FORCE    150.00  
DEPT OF VETERANS AFFAIRS    300.00 
DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE    3,417.00
DOD    551.00  
DOD/NAVY/NSWCCD    401.00  
-----------------------------------------------
TOTAL = $8059

----------


## Jae0

Ha. Guess they're sending their own message huh?

----------


## Elwar

McCain: 
Cash - $2.9 million
Debt - $4.5 million

that's worse than broke

----------


## jumpyg1258

> From McCain's report:
> 
> 
> Yes! Go Maine!


Thats only the money he spent in the state, heres how much he raised from peeps in Maine...

Maine    25,559.00

----------


## Eponym_mi

> Rudy did a lot better than I expected, raising 14 million while spending 18 million entering the year with just over 11 million to spend. Of course, he's out already.


I'm curious about how much he spent this month and what happens to any remaining balance.  Could he legally shift that to McCain?  That could spell trouble!

----------


## jumpyg1258

I was looking at some of the reports and at the end of 2007 for Rudy, he still had $11 million in the bank.  Wonder if he droped out just so he could keep that money.

----------


## jumpyg1258

HAHAHA  *JINX!!!*

Cant believe we both brought that up at the same time.

----------


## Jae0

Donations from Indiana to McCain "allocation to date: 1,308.00" Bah ha hahahahaha

----------


## Patriot

http://www.opensecrets.org/

The Q4 numbers are not out yet, but this is where they will be.

----------


## yongrel

> CNN just said that Obama has raised 32 million dollars in the month of Jan. That is Jan alone, one month.


Jeezus

The Republicans are gonna get owned in the general without Ron Paul.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> http://www.opensecrets.org/
> 
> The Q4 numbers are not out yet, but this is where they will be.


opensecrets just pulls the numbers from the official site which is where we have been looking all along.  Yes some Q4 numbers are out there, just not that many.  All PCC's have till the end of today to submit their 4th quarter reports to the FEC for review.

----------


## limequat

> I'm curious about how much he spent this month and what happens to any remaining balance.  Could he legally shift that to McCain?  That could spell trouble!


I'm hoping/assuming that most of that money was spent in Florida.

----------


## Shabow

Thank God nobody from my zip code has contributed to McCain....I am going to hopefully be a precinct leader...or at least do a ton of campaigning....I have finals the week before my primary

----------


## jumpyg1258

Yuck $300 from my zip code, I feel ashamed.

----------


## Highstreet

> *
> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/*


Juan McCain:
So far Military and Veteran support (rough estimate)

Army--------9999
Navy------10236
Air Force--6026
Marines---2300
Ret. Nav.---326

=============
total----$28,887

----------


## Shink

McCain is ridiculous!




> 6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period  	   3,488,627.91
> 7. Total Receipts This Period 	  9,969,292.21
> 8. Subtotal (6 + 7) 	  13,457,920.12
> 9. Total Disbursements This Period 	  10,509,492.27
> 10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period 	  2,948,427.85

----------


## coffeewithchess

I can't wait to see where nearly $17million went...

----------


## Quick

Rudy and Biden were added.

----------


## Live Free or Die

> McCain: 
> Cash - $2.9 million
> Debt - $4.5 million
> 
> that's worse than broke


Yeah, he really extended himself adding a second color (Yellow) to his campaign signs after New Hampshire.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Yuck $300 from my zip code, I feel ashamed.


Ick this disgusts me even more, saw how much peeps from my zip code gave to Rudy, YUCK!!!

3,630.00

----------


## LilGator

4th Quarter Contributions so far:

Giuliani: $14.2M
McCain: $6.8M
Brownback: $0.1M

What was Paul's final number, $19M-ish?

----------


## ceakins

Ya people donated to McCain from my zip too.

McCain $1,001.00
Thompson 0
Rudy $100.00
BROWNBACK 0
BIDEN 0

----------


## Rhys

McCain's not broke.

All the people who gave to Rudy can now give to McCain, and they will.

----------


## Starks

> McCain's not broke.
> 
> All the people who gave to Rudy can now give to McCain, and they will.


You think they're smart enough to know that?

----------


## slamhead

Interesting for McCain is this number, Fundraising Disbursements. This is money he spent to make money. I wonder how much RP has spent for this. McCain has spent 6M for his campaign.

----------


## Jae0

> Ick this disgusts me even more, saw how much peeps from my zip code gave to Rudy, YUCK!!!
> 
> 3,630.00


No one in my zip donated to McCain, but someone/people from my zip donated $1,000 to Giuliani! Crazy

----------


## ceakins

Why isn't Ron Paul's filed yet?  I just checked here:

http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcdev/forms/C00432914/

----------


## voytechs

Giullinia is a total idiot. He raised $47mil in '08, and he spent almost all of it in one state. He is the worst money manager ever. What I suspect is he paid that money into his own private buddies or companies that are now going to subcontract work or services from him and he will get that money legit. He's a mafia crook and he was inhere only for the money.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Thompson's just went up:
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00438507.html

6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period	   7,121,744.26
7. Total Receipts This Period	   8,984,534.27
8. Subtotal (6 + 7)	   16,106,278.53
9. Total Disbursements This Period	   13,966,011.61
10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period	   2,140,266.92
11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee	   360.56
    Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D
12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee	   404,221.35

----------


## Bradley in DC

Kucinich now up
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00430975.html

6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period	   329,339.02
7. Total Receipts This Period	   1,738,915.92
8. Subtotal (6 + 7)	   2,068,254.94
9. Total Disbursements This Period	   1,785,429.16
10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period	   282,825.78
11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee	   0.00
    Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D
12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee	   0.00

----------


## jarofclay

None of the good ones are up yet.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> None of the good ones are up yet.


*The good one isn't up yet.


There, I corrected it for you.

----------


## Rhys

> You think they're smart enough to know that?


yes.

do i think half of us are smart enough to do what it takes to win?

no.

----------


## jumpyg1258

The last update was about an hour ago, are they ever going to submit their report seeing that its 4pm?  Thats usually considered COB at most government offices I know, maybe 5pm at the latest for some others.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> The last update was about an hour ago, are they ever going to submit their report seeing that its 4pm?  Thats usually considered COB at most government offices I know, maybe 5pm at the latest for some others.


Found this page that says they are open till 5pm, so they got now 50 mins to file!
http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_disclosure.shtml

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Found this page that says they are open till 5pm, so they got now 50 mins to file!
> http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_disclosure.shtml


It's possible they campaign already filed it, but the FEC hasn't put it on their site yet.

----------


## Bradley in DC

http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00431809.html

6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period	   651,300.68
7. Total Receipts This Period	   6,651,956.62
8. Subtotal (6 + 7)	   7,303,257.30
9. Total Disbursements This Period	   5,406,811.66
10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period	   1,896,445.64
11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee	   0.00
    Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D
12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee	   97,676.18

----------


## jumpyg1258

Huckabee JUST FILED...  More to come...

EDIT: Looks like you beat me to it!

----------


## steph3n

Wel last time the Paul and one other campaign did not go up till almost 11PM.

----------


## Redcard

Huck, basically, 6.6 mil in, 5.4 out.

----------


## jumpyg1258

$1.8M is more than I thought Huckster would have at the end of the Quarter.

----------


## jumpyg1258

John Cox just went up.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Holy crapamoly, Cox owes a fortune!

----------


## Bradley in DC

http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00420224.html

6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period	   1,963.63
7. Total Receipts This Period	   31,258.83
8. Subtotal (6 + 7)	   33,222.46
9. Total Disbursements This Period	   31,568.19
10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period	   1,654.27
11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee	   0.00
    Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D
12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee	   1,055,000.00

----------


## steph3n

> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00420224.html
> 
> 6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period	   1,963.63
> 7. Total Receipts This Period	   31,258.83
> 8. Subtotal (6 + 7)	   33,222.46
> 9. Total Disbursements This Period	   31,568.19
> 10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period	   1,654.27
> 11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee	   0.00
>     Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D
> 12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee	   1,055,000.00


does he owe this to himself?

----------


## jarofclay

> $1.8M is more than I thought Huckster would have at the end of the Quarter.



Which is close to what Thompson had... can we hope for a dropout soon?  And? How is he doing national ads with this money?

----------


## steph3n

one question, maybe it is taking so long for Paul because of so many small donors and the formatting and structure is time consuming?

----------


## Redcard

> one question, maybe it is taking so long for Paul because of so many small donors and the formatting and structure is time consuming?


Nah.

More likely, he's wanting to get it in towards the end of the day to keep it out of the news cycle.   It's an old politican's game.  Get it in as late as you possibly can 


Just like your taxes

----------


## angrydragon

Too bad Dr. Paul didn't raise the 20 million when he started, I think that would have put him up high in the polls.

----------


## jarofclay

> Nah.
> 
> More likely, he's wanting to get it in towards the end of the day to keep it out of the news cycle.   It's an old politican's game.  Get it in as late as you possibly can 
> 
> 
> Just like your taxes



Don't we want it in the news cycle?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Well whenever he does file, this will be the URL for Ron Pauls Q4 filing...

http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html

I wish they would hurry up though.

----------


## Redcard

> Don't we want it in the news cycle?


I don't know if we do or don't 

Guess we'll find out, won't we?

----------


## raystone

remember Romney told us he received more in donations in 4th quarter than any other candidate

----------


## dirka

Here is Huckabee's military donations approx.....Looks like the marines really love him!!

Army  $9,566.00
Navy $6,795.00
Marine $150.00
Coastguard $260.00
Air Force $9,045.33

Total: $25,816.33

----------


## jarofclay

> Here is Huckabee's military donations approx.....Looks like the marines really love him!!
> 
> Army  $9,566.00
> Navy $6,795.00
> Marine $150.00
> Coastguard $260.00
> Air Force $9,045.33
> 
> Total: $25,816.33



Don't feel bad, McCain didn't get squat from the Marines.

And his son is in the Marines. Ouch.  

Edit: Nevermind I found a $205 from Marine Corp

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> remember Romney told us he received more in donations in 4th quarter than any other candidate


Romney will lie 5000 times on national TV if that's what it takes to make people think he is numero uno..

----------


## jumpyg1258

The office is open to the public Monday through Friday, 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m., with extended hours during reporting periods.

Didnt notice the last section of the sentence saying that they have extended hours during reporting periods so they are probably going to be in there for a while.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Ok, I'm taking off soon to meet a German reporter interested in interviewing the RP grassroots and then to the DC GOP Straw Poll and dinner.

Could someone else keep hitting refresh here every five seconds  ...

http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/

----------


## hillertexas

We got ya covered,  Bradley.

Have a good night.

----------


## Jodi

> McCain's support from our defense dept...
> 
> UNITED STATES AIR FORCE    350.00
> US ARMY GENERAL COUNSEL    150.00  
> US ARMY/US TREASURY    250.00  
> US DEPT. VETERANS AFFAIRS    100.00
> DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY    2,300.00  
> DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY    90.00  
> DEPT OF THE AIR FORCE    150.00  
> ...


OMG that is telling!!!!

----------


## Original_Intent

Seems that Romney is dragging his feet, he doesn't want to get jeered for all the self contributions. But why isn't RP filed yet, everyone knows pretty much how he did anyways...?

----------


## ItsTime

someone said they had to be in by 5pm east. It is just taking them a long time to get them uploaded onto the system.




> Seems that Romney is dragging his feet, he doesn't want to get jeered for all the self contributions. But why isn't RP filed yet, everyone knows pretty much how he did anyways...?

----------


## slacker921

... tapping foot...  wonder what's up?

----------


## Santana28

could someone explain why Huckabee has a total next to "contributions subject to limitations" whereas the other candidates have 0 next to that line?

did he already accept matching funds or something? i'm confused. 

and i wonder how much $$$ guiliani spent in florida considering he was doing much better financially at the beginning of the year compared to others *cough* McCain *cough*

----------


## jeffhenderson

Romney and Paul have the most money. It takes longer to count and junk.

----------


## Trigonx

I think there might be some information regarding the strategy RP is taking in the FEC reports so they are filing at the last possible moment so it gives the other campaigns less time to look through it.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> I think there might be some information regarding the strategy RP is taking in the FEC reports so they are filing at the last possible moment so it gives the other campaigns less time to look through it.


I am hoping like crazy you are correct on this...nearly $17million was spent somewhere.

----------


## Eponym_mi

> I am hoping like crazy you are correct on this...nearly $17million was spent somewhere.


Better if it wasn't

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Better if it wasn't


Well from Jesse Benton's mouth he said they had about $8 million left at the beginning of January...so, I want to see this report to see where the other $17million went.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> someone said they had to be in by 5pm east. It is just taking them a long time to get them uploaded onto the system.


That someone was me and later I said I didnt notice that they stated on reporting days they keep the office open later so I am unsure how long they have to report by today.

----------


## Ninja Homer

It looks like they're entering the biggest ones last: Paul, Romney, Edwards, Obama, Clinton.  Hopefully we'll see them tonight.  I'd think there'd be a little pressure to get Obama and Clinton results before tonight's debate.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Well from Jesse Benton's mouth he said they had about $8 million left at the beginning of January...so, I want to see this report to see where the other $17million went.


On another thread it was noted that "$8 million left" could mean Paul had NOT YET BUDGETED the $8 million, so there could be a lot more left that he has already budgeted, but not yet spent.

----------


## surf

MERREL LYNCH    200.00  
MERRILL CORPORATION    1,000.00  
MERRILL LYNCH    39,125.00  


nuggets from the McCain report - his highest employer total came from a firm he probably would like to bail out (you econ guys know what i'm talking about)

----------


## JordanQ72

> MERREL LYNCH    200.00  
> MERRILL CORPORATION    1,000.00  
> MERRILL LYNCH    39,125.00  
> 
> 
> nuggets from the McCain report - his highest employer total came from a firm he probably would like to bail out (you econ guys know what i'm talking about)


Really, that's it? Out of all those tens of millions in the donations, the highest concentration you could find was 40,000?

Also, no, as an 'econ guy' I have no clue what you're talking about. At best you're probably confusing a lot of issues.

----------


## Crickett

> well, we beat McCain.  He only got 9 mil in the 4th quarter.


I thought I saw 37million..

----------


## surf

sorry. i'm talking about his (McCain's) call to "help" the mortgage market out - and hence the bonds that are killing Merrill's earnings would suddenly appreciate in value and everyone would look pretty again.

i have a friend on Wall St. that is just furious with Goldman. According to my friend, Goldman sold a lot of mortgage-backed securities and recommended these, but took no positions of their own, just comissions. Hence, when market woke up about mortgages (that Goldman had essentially recomended), Goldman Sachs came out fine.

Goldman was about the only Wall St. firm that didn't get their ass handed to them last quarter.

sorry to ramble, i want a report.

----------


## Ilhaguru

> I thought I saw 37million..


 7. Total Receipts This Period  	   9,969,292.21

I think the $37 is for the entire year.

Almost 10mil for McCain on Q4

----------


## JordanQ72

> sorry. i'm talking about his (McCain's) call to "help" the mortgage market out - and hence the bonds that are killing Merrill's earnings would suddenly appreciate in value and everyone would look pretty again.
> 
> i have a friend on Wall St. that is just furious with Goldman. According to my friend, Goldman sold a lot of mortgage-backed securities and recommended these, but took no positions of their own, just comissions. Hence, when market woke up about mortgages (that Goldman had essentially recomended), Goldman Sachs came out fine.
> 
> Goldman was about the only Wall St. firm that didn't get their ass handed to them last quarter.
> 
> sorry to ramble, i want a report.


GS is just a smarter firm than a lot of places, it sounds like your friend is just bitter. 

Also, the losses at Merill aren't from 'bonds'.

----------


## devil21

> GS is just a smarter firm than a lot of places, it sounds like your friend is just bitter. 
> 
> Also, the losses at Merill aren't from 'bonds'.


Coincidence that all of the "front runners" (both current and past) got a TON of campaign money from Goldman Sachs?  I think not.

----------


## Trigonx

> 7. Total Receipts This Period  	   9,969,292.21
> 
> I think the $37 is for the entire year.
> 
> Almost 10mil for McCain on Q4


9,969,292.21  is contributions + LOANS, his actual Q4 donations was like 6.8 or something

----------


## Jae0

Still no Paul? Wth.

----------


## JordanQ72

> Coincidence that all of the "front runners" (both current and past) got a TON of campaign money from Goldman Sachs?  I think not.


Rich people with spare money able to finance political campaigns of their choice? Well, that's definitely some sort of conspiracy afoot... 



Also, define "TON" please, with sources.

----------


## devil21

> Rich people with spare money able to finance political campaigns of their choice? Well, that's definitely some sort of conspiracy afoot... 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, define "TON" please, with sources.


Sure, no problem.  As of end of Q3.  Its probably higher by now.

Hillary:  $350K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...019&cycle=2008

Obama: $360K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...638&cycle=2008

Edwards:  $77K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...283&cycle=2008

Romney:  $177K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...286&cycle=2008

McCain:  $87K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...424&cycle=2008

Rudy:  $80K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...908&cycle=2008

Thats over $1,000,000 contributed by GS to only the "front runners".

----------


## wgadget

Why does it say "SELECTED"?

 Selected Presidential Reports For The 2007 Year-End

----------


## devil21

Mitt's report is up but its not listed on the main page.  Mitt is nearly broke and is in the hole to himself for $33million!

http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...431171/320473/

----------


## kyleAF

Damn.  Ron Paul skyrocketed!  He wasn't even in the millions until April.

----------


## Shink

Hilarious numbers for Romney.  Where is Ron's?  Some of you are referring to it as if you see it.  ???

----------


## devil21

> Hilarious numbers for Romney.  Where is Ron's?  Some of you are referring to it as if you see it.  ???


Ive searched and can't find it.  Its probably not up yet and will be available tomorrow.

----------


## stevedasbach

> Hilarious numbers for Romney.  Where is Ron's?  Some of you are referring to it as if you see it.  ???


Ron's hasn't been filed yet. For some reason they appear to be waiting until the last possible instant to file.

----------


## Jae0

I dont see Rons or Romnys!

----------


## devil21

> I dont see Rons or Romnys!


I posted the link to Romneys a few posts above.

----------


## stevedasbach

> Ive searched and can't find it.  Its probably not up yet and will be available tomorrow.


It will be available almost instantaneously when it is filed. Deadline is midnight -- not sure if that's midnight in Washington or midnight in the campaign's official HQ location (which for Paul would be Texas -- Central time).

----------


## louisiana4liberty

> Mitt's report is up but its not listed on the main page.  Mitt is nearly broke and is in the hole to himself for $33million!
> 
> http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...431171/320473/


WOW...Romney has sunk a lot of money into this thing.  He thinks he can buy his way in.

----------


## Eponym_mi

> Mitt is nearly broke and is in the hole to himself for $33million!
> 
> http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...431171/320473/


It shows he raised more money, but how much of that was his own in the form of a loan?  What was campaign debts reported last quarter?  n/m Holy $#@!!  He loaned his campaign another $17.5M!

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Hitlary's was just posted on the page... She  has a whole lot of cash, $38 M. 

http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00431569.html

----------


## JordanQ72

> Sure, no problem.  As of end of Q3.  Its probably higher by now.
> 
> Hillary:  $350K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...019&cycle=2008
> 
> Obama: $360K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...638&cycle=2008
> 
> Edwards:  $77K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...283&cycle=2008
> 
> Romney:  $177K  http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...286&cycle=2008
> ...


Wait, that's even worse and stupider. I thought you were claiming that Goldamn Sachs donated large amounts ONLY to the person who would eventually win the Presidency. What are you even babbling and concerned about here? When you say "only the 'front runner'" what exactly are you implying? No one gave any money to people like John Cox, why would the people working at Goldman Sachs be different?

God damn, you're just pulling at nothing with what you actually posted. So what? A bunch of rich people decided to finance A WIDE VARIETY OF CAMPAIGNS. They didn't give money to Ron Paul, that's the conspiracy? You're working off Q3 figures anyway, which means Huck and maybe even Ron got money in Q4 and Q1 08.

----------


## N13

If I'm reading it correctly, Romney raised about 9 million last Q.  He is full of $#@!.

He has also spent about 90 million on his campaign to date.

He has loaned himself about 54 million and donated another 6 million for a total of 60 million of his own cash.

----------


## Starks

Wow... Romney is deep in the $#@!ter.

----------


## Eponym_mi

> Hitlary's was just posted on the page... She  has a whole lot of cash, $38 M. 
> 
> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00431569.html


Scary...if this is any indication of where the general election is headed, we're seriously outgunned.  This may be a hopeless cause for ANY Republican.  

If you subtract the $17M Romney loaned himself last quarter, he really only raised $10M.  McCain raised less than $7M.  RP is stomping them both.  But can we raise the kind of scratch the Democrats are getting?

----------


## libertythor

One has to feel sorry for John Cox.  He spent over a million on his campaign, and the media definitely has him blacked out.  No I don't support John Cox, but this is more proof of how RP grassroots has made a huge difference.  We have forced some media coverage, and Ron has been in the vast majority of the debates.  John Cox has spent a million dollars and has gotten nowhere because he isn't CFR and has few supporters to jumpstart him.

----------


## coastie

> Scary...if this is any indication of where the general election is headed, we're seriously outgunned.  This may be a hopeless cause for ANY Republican.  
> 
> If you subtract the $17M Romney loaned himself last quarter, he really only raised $10M.  McCain raised less than $7M.  RP is stomping them both.  But can we raise the kind of scratch the Democrats are getting?



If the media gave him his due....we'd all be like

----------


## Eponym_mi

I hope RP is sitting on a butt load of money...that would freak Romney and McCain out for sure.

----------


## idrake

Here are totals with debt subtracted

Romney:  -$32,918,552.99
McCain:     -$1,567,602.23
Huckster:    $1,798,769.46 
Dr. Paul:       ?

So, our leading conservatives are in debt.  I know debt can be good, but Romney's $35,350,000.00 of debt is a little much.

----------


## devil21

> Wait, that's even worse and stupider. I thought you were claiming that Goldamn Sachs donated large amounts ONLY to the person who would eventually win the Presidency. What are you even babbling and concerned about here? When you say "only the 'front runner'" what exactly are you implying? No one gave any money to people like John Cox, why would the people working at Goldman Sachs be different?
> 
> God damn, you're just pulling at nothing with what you actually posted. So what? A bunch of rich people decided to finance A WIDE VARIETY OF CAMPAIGNS. They didn't give money to Ron Paul, that's the conspiracy? You're working off Q3 figures anyway, which means Huck and maybe even Ron got money in Q4 and Q1 08.


I think its safe to say you are a troll so go somewhere else and stop wasting our time.  You haven't posted anything other than inflammatory comments and insults so you are obviously not a Paul supporter.  But allow me to school you a little for my own enjoyment.

First, "stupider" is not a word.  Second, GS has only donated money, according to the FEC, to the candidates that are/were likely to win the presidency.  I said "front runners" plural.  Learn to read.  I think that's called hedging your bets?  Is it a conspiracy?  Maybe, maybe not.  But you can't deny that the big money comes from the big bankers waiting for a returned favor in the future.  

Would you like to place a bet on whether Paul or Huck received one thin dime from anybody at Goldman Sachs in Q4?  Dont bother, we both know the answer.

And finally, consider yourself honored to be my first ever Ignore List resident since I joined this forum in August.  That's pretty impressive since I tolerate trolls and fools pretty well usually.  Bye bye troll.

----------


## RlxdN10sity

> From McCain's report:
> 
> 
> Yes! Go Maine!


I read he got $25k from Maine.

----------


## libertythor

Does Romney have to "pay himself back"?  If not...I wouldn't count his borrowing from himself as "debt".  There should be a sidenote for the adjusted Romney figure. .....like "adjusted to exclude own money"

----------


## Eponym_mi

> Here are totals with debt subtracted
> 
> Romney:  -$32,918,552.99
> McCain:     -$1,567,602.23
> Huckster:    $1,798,769.46 
> Dr. Paul:       ?


Amazing...Amazing

----------


## devil21

> Does Romney have to "pay himself back"?  If not...I wouldn't count his borrowing from himself as "debt".  There should be a sidenote for the adjusted Romney figure. .....like "adjusted to exclude own money"


That's a good question.  If he can just forgive his loans to himself then it doesnt matter how much debt he has since he doesnt owe it to anyone who will try to collect on it.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Jeez nothing like the last minute Dr. Paul, youve got 1 hour left!!!

----------


## jaj1701

Keep it mind I'm sure it's not an instant update to the webpage from the time you submit it.  He's probably already submitted it and they just haven't updated yet.

Just a guess.

----------


## stevedasbach

> Jeez nothing like the last minute Dr. Paul, youve got 1 hour left!!!


They must have made a deliberate decision to wait until the last minute. I'm really curious to see why.

----------


## N13

Look at all the fiscal conservatives.    LMAO   

Romney was bragging that he raised more money than everyone else.  Yeah right.  His financial statement should disqualify him from the election.   

Ken Doll, what a joke.

----------


## libertythor

> They must have made a deliberate decision to wait until the last minute. I'm really curious to see why.


They probably did a wise move and double-checked their report.  It can be tedious when many of us have donated 8+ times!  They have to find anybody who crossed the 200 dollar threshold during the 4th quarter (to report address and employer), and that requires checking all the way back from the beginning.

----------


## Eponym_mi

> They must have made a deliberate decision to wait until the last minute. I'm really curious to see why.



To make McCain and Romney sweat.

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Shock and awe...that's why.

----------


## einjun

i heard they are all preparing for the long haul. highly unlikely that a winner will  be decided on Feb 5 because big states like tx and ms will still be left ..... and romney is not going anywhere yet

----------


## HenryKnoxFineBooks

The FEC is in on the Blackout of Ron Paul press!






j/k

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Shock and awe...that's why.


Shock and yawn maybe, its past everyones bedtime!

----------


## louisiana4liberty

must be an east coaster.

----------


## virginiakid

Did I read Hillary Clinton's allocations right? She allocated no money in any state in the last quarter? Talk about getting free press!

----------


## devil21

> Did I read Hillary Clinton's allocations right? She allocated no money in any state in the last quarter? Talk about getting free press!


A lot of them have zeros in the allocation fields.  I don't think that part is accurate.  Will probably be updated at a later date.

----------


## virginiakid

Romney only has $2.4 million in cash on hand in his campaign. Ouch. Maybe this is why he doesn't want to buy a ton of ads on super Tuesday.

----------


## axiomata

Romney's is up.




> SUMMARY
> 5. Covering Period 10/01/2007 Through 12/31/2007
> 
> 6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period 	  9,216,517.36
> 7. Total Receipts This Period 	  27,247,333.22
> 8. Subtotal (6 + 7) 	  36,463,850.58
> 9. Total Disbursements This Period 	  34,032,403.57
> 10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period 	  2,431,447.01
> 11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee 	  0.00
> ...


Is there any way that McCain or Romney could raise enough money to take on the Obama/Clinton cash cow?

----------


## kirkblitz

so we beat romney if we dont include his 18 MILLION dollar loan to himself

----------


## virginiakid

Nope the Republican Party is in Deep Trouble.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow he doubled the ginormous loan amount he already had to his campaign in just one quarter.  35 Million freaking dollars in loans, making his campaign 33 Million dollars in the red, WOWZA.

----------


## kirkblitz

damn guess they wont put up our numbers tonight, just the perfect excuse to not include him in the news reports tomorrow

----------


## axiomata

There's still 15 minutes.

----------


## jumpyg1258

EWW I just realized that my 800th post on here was about Romney, how disgusting.

----------


## Royksopp

all you staying up for the financial report, remember to give some more when it passes midnight.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Just noticed that Obama has yet to release his numbers as well.

----------


## JordanQ72

> First, "stupider" is not a word.


Get a dictionary...

The rest of your post is meaningless blather. I called you on spouting off nonsense and you're bitter about it. What's your conspiracy? What's your conclusion even? YOU'VE PRESENTED NOTHING but indecisive shadowy talk that leads nowhere.

I'm sorry I don't aspire to cobbling any faint pieces of information into any grand conspiracies, you're free to though. The rest of your post was nothing but childish name calling because I asked pointed questions. Ever wonder why Ron Paul isn't catching on? YOUR POST AND ATTITUDE IS WHY.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Sometimes the snow comes down in June.
Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon.
Just when I thought our chance had passed.
You go and save the best the for last.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

So, if I'm reading this right, 4th quarter total money raised (not counting Mitt's loans to himself) looks like this:

Huck 6.6 mil
McCain 6.8
Romney 9.0
Guiliani 14
The Man 19 (unofficial)

Pat yourselves on the back. No one compares to the depth of support for Dr. P.

----------


## Original_Intent

We raised (from real contributions, not loans) TWICE what Romney did, even while RP was being reported as a fringe kook candidate, and Romney was trumpetted by the MSM as a frontrunner.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

and oh yeah, Fred had 8.9 mil. Go Ron Paul!

----------


## jumpyg1258

Im starting to think since Paul and Obama are the last to show on the FEC site, I believe its not due to them filing late but rather due to the amount of small donors both candidates get, its taking the peeps at the FEC quite some time in data entry to input the numbers in their DB.

----------


## hells_unicorn

Some jackass in Quakertown sent McCain $200, I guess they forgot William Penn's teachings of peace and tolerance.  I look forward to seeing at least $2,300 from my area code (I've maxed out) and hopefully more.

----------


## mfw1974

I love the detailed reports and look at the occupations of all Ron Paul supporters. Excuse my language here, but we are some mother f'in smart professional men and women! 

If anything, I am glad that I am apart of this revolution.

----------


## jj111

> Rudy did a lot better than I expected, raising 14 million while spending 18 million entering the year with just over 11 million to spend. Of course, he's out already.


What do these crooked politicians get to do with those millions of donations leftover when they drop out early?  Keep it for themselves to do whatever they want?

----------


## jj111

> Im starting to think since Paul and Obama are the last to show on the FEC site, I believe its not due to them filing late but rather due to the amount of small donors both candidates get, its taking the peeps at the FEC quite some time in data entry to input the numbers in their DB.


Is there any way to find out easily the number of unique donors for each candidate in the reports?

----------


## boethius27

12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee  	   35,350,000.00

Bahahahahahaaaahhaaa   ahh hahahahahahh  Bahhahah!!!!!!   What a jackass!  ah hahahaha!!!

----------


## louisiana4liberty

get ready for shock and awe, folks.  RP numbers are going to be fantastic.

----------


## idrake

> Im starting to think since Paul and Obama are the last to show on the FEC site, I believe its not due to them filing late but rather due to the amount of small donors both candidates get, its taking the peeps at the FEC quite some time in data entry to input the numbers in their DB.


I can't imagine there's much of any data entry.  I think it's almost all done electronically.  It's now 2/1/07 where I am.  Not sure what's going on, but I'm hitting refresh all night...can't sleep anyway.

----------


## DrCap

I think the campaign doesn't really want the other guys to know how much he had going into the new year!  Still waiting for results...

----------


## louisiana4liberty

they must not want our numbers hitting the newspapers in the morning.

----------


## jj111

Maybe the FEC is holding back on Ron Paul's numbers so that the media does not write about Ron Paul tomorrow when they write stories about the FEC reports.

----------


## kirkblitz

yep

----------


## mokkan88

They seem to be holding the highest donor totals for last.  Huckabee, McCain, Romney, Paul.

----------


## idrake

> 12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee  	   35,350,000.00
> 
> Bahahahahahaaaahhaaa   ahh hahahahahahh  Bahhahah!!!!!!   What a jackass!  ah hahahaha!!!


Did you look at the detail of those loans...all due on 12/31/08...I wonder if he'll pay himself back or write off the loans against his personal income as bad debt?

----------


## jumpyg1258

> they must not want our numbers hitting the newspapers in the morning.


What about Obamas numbers then?  Hes one of their favorites and his numbers are not out yet either.  Im telling ya, I bet its due to the amount of donors each candidate had.

----------


## devil21

RP's is up!  He ended Q4 with $8million in the bank.  About where everyone expected.

http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...432914/320652/

----------


## idrake

RP!


6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period 5444803.10 
7. Total Receipts This Period 19951289.81 
8. Subtotal (6 + 7) 25396092.91 
9. Total Disbursements This Period 17556672.01 
10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period 7839420.90 
11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee 0.00 
    Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D 
12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee 0.00 
    Itemize all on SCHEDULE C or SCHEDULE D 
13. Expenditures Subject To Limitation 0.00 
14. NET Contributions (Other than Loans)  28046752.47 
15. NET Operating Expenditures 20262083.95

----------


## louisiana4liberty

awesome...7.8M cash on hand...zero debt

----------


## idrake

What the hell did they spend $17,556,672.01 on?  I haven't seen or heard ONE ad in CT or Mass!

----------


## jumpyg1258

> RP!
> 
> 
> 6. Cash on Hand at BEGINNING of the Reporting Period 5444803.10 
> 7. Total Receipts This Period 19951289.81 
> 8. Subtotal (6 + 7) 25396092.91 
> 9. Total Disbursements This Period 17556672.01 
> 10. Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period 7839420.90 
> 11. Debts and Obligations Owed TO the Committee 0.00 
> ...


Where are you getting these numbers, I do not see any numbers listed for Ron on the FEC site.

----------


## Ayse

> Did you look at the detail of those loans...all due on 12/31/08...I wonder if he'll pay himself back or write off the loans against his personal income as bad debt?


Where did you find that info?

----------


## DeadtoSin

Its 8 million, and you have to guess he didn't use much this month. No states he really campaigned in. And then he earned around 4 million this quarter..

----------


## tonyr1988

Here's a graph with a comparison of the donation totals:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...sU1mDMQg&hl=en

This better freaking hit the media tomorrow.

----------


## idrake

> Where did you find that info?


http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...432914/320652/

----------


## jumpyg1258

> http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...432914/320652/


Umm that form is incomplete cause its saying that there was no money spent in any state.

----------


## Spideynw

> What the hell did they spend $17,556,672.01 on?  I haven't seen or heard ONE ad in CT or Mass!


One of Ron Paul's emails said it costs a ton just to get on the ballots in every state.  That is probably what he spent it on.  So quit complaining.  He knows what he is doing.

----------


## jarofclay

This is prophetic....

The last two are 

Obama and Paul


Is this a sign of the coming general election?

HELL YES IT IS.

----------


## kirkblitz

So we beat everyone ( R) if you dont count romneys 18 million dollar loan

----------


## tonyr1988

> Here's a graph with a comparison of the donation totals:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...sU1mDMQg&hl=en
> 
> This better freaking hit the media tomorrow.


There are two tabs: one with everyone, one with the guys left.

----------


## kirkblitz

yay we rock

----------


## coffeewithchess

> One of Ron Paul's emails said it costs a ton just to get on the ballots in every state.  That is probably what he spent it on.  So quit complaining.  He knows what he is doing.


Mike Huckabee has raised less and spent less...if it cost the campaign $5 million to get on ballots that would be absurb.

----------


## idrake

> Umm that form is incomplete cause its saying that there was no money spent in any state.


The summary level data is complete.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> The summary level data is complete.


I'm hoping when the summary is updated, we see a HUGE media buy worth $12 million.  Because if the campaign spent $12 million in Iowa, NewHampshire and South Carolina that wouldn't make any sense.

----------


## paulette

What I want to see is the donations for my zipcode. But RPs not on this page:
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/

Anyone know why?

----------


## steph3n

> I'm hoping when the summary is updated, we see a HUGE media buy worth $12 million.  Because if the campaign spent $12 million in Iowa, NewHampshire and South Carolina that wouldn't make any sense.


They are already playing ads in some states, i think that media buy is still going 

In addition there are some $800,000 media costs for tv production. Hopefully that wasn't that iowa infomercial!

Paypal is making a killing of Ron Paul, I bet he's their favorite candidate

----------


## tonyr1988

> Here's a graph with a comparison of the donation totals:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...sU1mDMQg&hl=en
> 
> This better freaking hit the media tomorrow.


Now there's 3 tabs:

Everybody
Three Three Left
Debt

Am I using debt correctly? I used the number in:

12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee

If so........Ron Paul is the only one with $0 debt as of December 31, 2007. AMAZING! (but possibly wrong...please check)

----------


## ord33

Guiliani must have spent a $hitload of his $12 million in January in FL, etc. because it would not make sense to drop out with $12 remaining. Does anyone know if he can legally transfer that money (if there is remaining money) over to McCain who he has endorsed?

Would that be possible under #18 of the receipts section of the FEC filing?

18. Transfers From Other Authorized Committees

I noticed Hilary Clinton had $10,000,000 from these transfers from other authorized committees...is that like the RNC or DNC possibly?

----------


## idrake

> Here are totals with debt subtracted
> 
> Romney:  -$32,918,552.99
> McCain:     -$1,567,602.23
> Huckster:    $1,798,769.46 
> Dr. Paul:       ?
> 
> So, our leading conservatives are in debt.  I know debt can be good, but Romney's $35,350,000.00 of debt is a little much.


Romney:  -$32,918,552.99
McCain:     -$1,567,602.23
Huckster:    $1,798,769.46 
Dr. Paul:      $7,839,420.90 

Remember, these number have debt removed.  I think we're in good shape.  I still hope much of the 17 million spent by the campaign has yet to be seen, but will be shortly.

----------


## Eponym_mi

> Does anyone know if he can legally transfer that money (if there is remaining money) over to McCain who he has endorsed?


I think he can, and probably will.  SO...we need to step it up!

----------


## OferNave

> So, if I'm reading this right, 4th quarter total money raised (not counting Mitt's loans to himself) looks like this:
> 
> Huck 6.6 mil
> McCain 6.8
> Romney 9.0
> Guiliani 14
> The Man 19 (unofficial)
> 
> Pat yourselves on the back. No one compares to the depth of support for Dr. P.


Thank you!  That's the concise summary I was waiting for (I'm lazy).

Analyzing Romney's situation is a waste of time, because he can always lend himself more money.  The only interesting Romney stat is seeing how much he's lent himself so far, so we can make fun of him, cause he's not going to be president, even if he wins the Republican nomination.    When he's finally out, I'm going to look at the total of his own money he wasted and laugh for hours.

The only stats I find useful are:

1) The amount the candidates raised from contributions in Q4
2) The amount the candidates had left at the end of Q4 (except Romney)
3) The amount of debt the candidates had (like if McCain had $20M on hand, but $18M in debt because he borrowed most of it, that's noteworthy)

----------


## luvfreedom

> Now there's 3 tabs:
> 
> Everybody
> Three Three Left
> Debt
> 
> Am I using debt correctly? I used the number in:
> 
> 12. Debts and Obligations Owed BY the Committee
> ...


I can't open the page without an account.




> Guiliani must have spent a $hitload of his $12 million in January in FL, etc. because it would not make sense to drop out with $12 remaining. Does anyone know if he can legally transfer that money (if there is remaining money) over to McCain who he has endorsed?


I'll bet he can use it as VP to McCain

----------


## InLoveWithRon

romney's family is pissed at the money he is wasting on this thing and have pleaded with him relentlessly to pull out of the race..

That's one of the reasons Romney was crying the other night after the Florida primary results.. he has to face his family and tell them why he spent over $3 million in Florida to end up with zero delegates there.

----------


## Spideynw

> romney's family is pissed at the money he is wasting on this thing and have pleaded with him relentlessly to pull out of the race..
> 
> That's one of the reasons Romney was crying the other night after the Florida primary results.. he has to face his family and tell them why he spent over $3 million in Florida to end up with zero delegates there.


rofl

----------


## devil21

> romney's family is pissed at the money he is wasting on this thing and have pleaded with him relentlessly to pull out of the race..
> 
> That's one of the reasons Romney was crying the other night after the Florida primary results.. he has to face his family and tell them why he spent over $3 million in Florida to end up with zero delegates there.


Im sure his 5 sons are getting antsy at how much of their inheritance is being pissed away.  Then again....awww poor babies will only get $35mil each instead of $45mil.  There's some satisfaction in watching the rich guy piss away his fortune while we commoners donate $50 and RP wins.

----------


## jj111

FEC Reports: Ron Paul raised the most money, has the most cash, and has the least debt, of all the GOP candidates still in the race!



http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE



Despite a virtual media blackout, despite being marginalized by the controlled corporate media as a “second tier” candidate, FEC Q4 report shows that Ron Paul raised the most money, has the most cash, and has the least debt, of all the GOP candidates still in the race.  



1.  Ron Paul raised the most money

If you don’t include the money that Romney “loaned” himself this quarter, and only include money raised from people other than the candidate himself, Ron Paul raised far more money than any other candidate in the race:



#1: Ron Paul – raised $19.9+ million!!

Distant #2:  Romney – raised only $9.2 million

#3: McCain – raised $7.2 million

#4: Huckabee – raised $6.6 million



2.    Ron Paul has the most cash

Cash on hand figures at end of Q4:

#1: Ron Paul: $7.8 million

#2: McCain: $2.9 million

#3: Romney: $2.4 million (this does not account for the fact that Romney has “loaned” himself $35 million.  “Net cash” which is cash on hand minus debt, Romney is $33 million in debt.

#4: Huckabee: $1.9 million



3.    Ron Paul has the least amount of debt

Debts:

#1: Ron Paul: $0

#2: Huckabee: $98,000

#3: McCain: $4.5 million

#4: Romney: $35 million

----------


## kirkblitz

where are mccains advisors? I thought they were experts on money.

----------


## jj111

McCain's advisors are also high priced - possibly a good chunk of their "payment" is in future promises of financial favors to be given to them by the corrupt gov't-corporate complex.

----------


## OferNave

Now politicallore or someone else needs to write up an article about this so we can Digg it.

----------


## boethius27

Where are the Paul and Obama numbers???

----------


## louisiana4liberty

> Where are the Paul and Obama numbers???


Paul #s  >>>  http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...432914/320652/

----------


## boethius27

> Paul #s  >>>  http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...432914/320652/


Thank you.

But why aren't his numbers here with everyone else's?: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/

----------


## kirkblitz

Radio Spot Expense 430000.00- florida
Radio Spot Expense 263005.00 flordia
Radio Spot Expense 33380.00 cal
Radio Spot Expense 160000.00 florida
Radio Spot Expense 28152.00 cal
 Radio Spot Expense 	 385200.00 florida

looks like he spent atleast 1 million in flordia if you go through all the pages

thats just like 1 of the first pages of october/nov i would say hes advertising

----------


## colecrowe

> Thank you.
> 
> But why aren't his numbers here with everyone else's?: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/


they haven't been reviewed and approved yet--they haven't sorted out by employer yet for Paul for instance

*Huckabee Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals ($29,360.32): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107835
McCain* *Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals** ($42,354.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107870
Romney* *Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals** ($9,328.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=1142317*

----------


## RonRules

Be sure to check out Hillary's numbers:
Cash on Hand at CLOSE of the Reporting Period  	   37,947,874.30

That's 38 mil IN THE BANK.

We've got our work cut out for us!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Radio Spot Expense 430000.00- florida
> Radio Spot Expense 263005.00 flordia
> Radio Spot Expense 33380.00 cal
> Radio Spot Expense 160000.00 florida
> Radio Spot Expense 28152.00 cal
>  Radio Spot Expense 	 385200.00 florida
> 
> looks like he spent atleast 1 million in flordia if you go through all the pages
> 
> thats just like 1 of the first pages of october/nov i would say hes advertising


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!  We had no chance for a win in FL.  Advertising there is very expensive.  It's a winner take all state and half the delegates were stripped from them by the GOP.  It has a history of vote fraud.  Lots of old ppl - not our prime demographic.  Why did we blow a mil in FL???

-n

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Radio Spot Expense 430000.00- florida
> Radio Spot Expense 263005.00 flordia
> Radio Spot Expense 33380.00 cal
> Radio Spot Expense 160000.00 florida
> Radio Spot Expense 28152.00 cal
>  Radio Spot Expense 	 385200.00 florida
> 
> looks like he spent atleast 1 million in flordia if you go through all the pages
> 
> thats just like 1 of the first pages of october/nov i would say hes advertising


where are you finding those numbers - have followed a couple of links and I'm not seeing them.

-n

----------


## JordanQ72

> where are you finding those numbers - have followed a couple of links and I'm not seeing them.
> 
> -n


http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...4/320652/sb/23

Details all the spending

----------


## Crickett

Too bad they don't have to list every bundler and lobbyist who gave money..RP would stand out, with zero..

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

seems to be down.

but thanks

----------


## JordanQ72

> seems to be down.
> 
> but thanks




Yeah, it does. Guess it's all the data miners pulling everything down. They are government servers, so it's pretty high bandwidth, give it an hour or so.

----------


## coffeewithchess

I'm scrolling through the ITEMIZED DISBURSEMENTS right now, and the largest payment I have found was between 400,000-500,000 dollars...I'm hoping these pages are only part of the expenses because it isn't looking pretty right now.

*$449,419.56*-----*Television Spot Expense/Production*--------Paid to:* Creative Cable Television Inc.
                                                                                                                 324 Manhattan Beach Blvd Ste 201
                                                                                                                 Manhattan Beach, California 90266*

----------


## saahmed

Mitt Romney loaned himself $18 million!!  He was only able to raise about 9.  How did we raise double what the others did , yet cannot get nearly as many votes?  It is a really weird phenomenon.

----------


## saahmed

> Paul #s  >>>  http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcd...432914/320652/


Why is that not showing up on the page where all the candidates are listed?  And how did the campaign only have $7.8 million at the end of the period?  Where was it all spent?  Didnt seem like they spent a whole lot.  I figured they really were saving it all up.  Hopefully they just made some early media buys which will be seen in the next few days.

----------


## noiseordinance

> Mitt Romney loaned himself $18 million!!  He was only able to raise about 9.  How did we raise double what the others did , yet cannot get nearly as many votes?  It is a really weird phenomenon.


Is it really that weird that a media / religion bias is a lot more powerful and valuable than funding your own advertisements?

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Why is that not showing up on the page where all the candidates are listed?  And how did the campaign only have $7.8 million at the end of the period?  Where was it all spent?  Didnt seem like they spent a whole lot.  I figured they really were saving it all up.  Hopefully they just made some early media buys which will be seen in the next few days.


I'm looking through the *SCHEDULE B ITEMIZED DISBURSEMENTS Line #: 23* and I'm not seeing anything to make me very optimistic...from what I've seen scrolling through, it looks like they spent at least around $1MILLION in New Hampshire in MAIL advertisements(not radio, not television, yes, MAILING advertisements).  The campaign used some media advertising company out of California and Florida, but that doesn't mean that is where the ads will go and it doesn't say WHEN they will go, but from the dates of purchase, it looks like they were for Iowa, New Hampshire and MAYBE South Carolina...

----------


## InLoveWithRon

> Mitt Romney loaned himself $18 million!!  He was only able to raise about 9.  How did we raise double what the others did , yet cannot get nearly as many votes?  It is a really weird phenomenon.


The answer is 3 letters-- M S M.

The other candidates get tens of millions of dollars of free advertising from the MSM/

----------


## saahmed

> The answer is 3 letters-- M S M.
> 
> The other candidates get tens of millions of dollars of free advertising from the MSM/


Yeah, but my point is that the number of donations should have some sort of correlation with the amount of support a candidate has.  I understand the MSM bias against Ron Paul, but if that gives Romney so much more support you would think it would result in more donations.  I guess we are just that much more enthusiastic and much more willing to financially support our candidate than supporters of other candidates.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Ron Paul's numbers are now listed:
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/

Obama isn't up yet.

----------


## Ninja Homer

OK, Ron Paul is listed, but his link is coming up blank for me:
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Yeah, but my point is that the number of donations should have some sort of correlation with the amount of support a candidate has.  I understand the MSM bias against Ron Paul, but if that gives Romney so much more support you would think it would result in more donations.  I guess we are just that much more enthusiastic and much more willing to financially support our candidate than supporters of other candidates.


The other candidates have voters.  We have supporters.  There's a big difference.  The average voter is going to vote no matter what, and just needs to be told who to vote for or what their choices are.  Enter MSM.

----------


## GayRPFan

> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!  We had no chance for a win in FL.  Advertising there is very expensive.  It's a winner take all state and half the delegates were stripped from them by the GOP.  It has a history of vote fraud.  Lots of old ppl - not our prime demographic.  Why did we blow a mil in FL???
> 
> -n


This is beginning to look very bad...... for Super Tuesday.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> OK, Ron Paul is listed, but his link is coming up blank for me:
> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html


Same here.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Just sent their webmaster this email...




> When trying to access either the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign Committee (C00432914) or the Tancredo For A Secure America (C00431619) links on this page -> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/
> 
> The only thing that is poping up is a blank white screen whos source code is this...
> 
> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
> <HTML><HEAD>
> <META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"></HEAD>
> <BODY></BODY></HTML>
> 
> ...

----------


## CopperheadNC

> Just sent their webmaster this email...


It's a government agency.  Do we really expect them to do anything right?

----------


## sgrooms

i can see everything fine?

----------


## jumpyg1258

> It's a government agency.  Do we really expect them to do anything right?


Well since I work for a government agency and sent the email from my government address, I hope they are at least as competent as I am but I doubt it.

----------


## CopperheadNC

> Well since I work for a government agency and sent the email from my government address, I hope they are at least as competent as I am but I doubt it.


D'oh.  No offense was intended of course.  I am sure there are plenty of extremely competent people working for the government.

Must get really frustrating being surrounded by all those other clowns though.

----------


## Patriot

Ron's numbers are on http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/index.asp?cycle=2008

Romney $35,350,000 IN DEBT!

Ron, has the most cash on hand and the only one with no debt!

----------


## Jae0

We did great. Paul did great. everythings going great!

----------


## sgrooms

Television Spot Expense/Production
$343,000.00
12/21/2007
Strategic Media Placement Inc.
41 S High St
Columbus, Ohio 43215

----------


## sgrooms

Television Spot Expense/Production
$175,554.00
12/27/2007
Strategic Media Placement Inc.
41 S High St
Columbus, Ohio 43215

----------


## Cindy

It's fantastic to get confirmation that Paul raised the most in Q4 ( Romney is such a LIAR!), that he has the most cash on hand and zero debt.

The figure I am going berzerk waiting to see is Military donations for Q4. They need to be much higher then McInsanes. The U.S. Military remains RPs BEST endorcement. 

If it comes up as such, we have to work it hard with letters to the editor of our local papers, e-mails to the MSM and youtube videos galore.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> The U.S. Military remains RPs BEST endorcement. 
> 
> If it comes up as such, we have to work it hard with letters to the editor of our local papers, e-mails to the MSM and youtube videos galore.


You really think the media will give a damn?  They much rather discuss Heath Ledger or Britney Spears than giving a crap about our soldiers due to the same reason they ignore Paul in the first place.  The corporations who own the media profit off the war so they limit how much time they give to the opposing stance.

----------


## Jae0

> You really think the media will give a damn?  They much rather discuss Heath Ledger or Britney Spears than giving a crap about our soldiers due to the same reason they ignore Paul in the first place.  The corporations who own the media profit off the war so they limit how much time they give to the opposing stance.


So are you trying to say we shouldnt try?

----------


## Patriot

> It's fantastic to get confirmation that Paul raised the most in Q4 ( Romney is such a LIAR!), that he has the most cash on hand and zero debt.
> 
> The figure I am going berzerk waiting to see is Military donations for Q4. They need to be much higher then McInsanes. The U.S. Military remains RPs BEST endorcement. 
> 
> If it comes up as such, we have to work it hard with letters to the editor of our local papers, e-mails to the MSM and youtube videos galore.


Ron
http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...906&cycle=2008
McCain
http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...424&cycle=2008
Romney
http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...286&cycle=2008
Huck
http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...539&cycle=2008

To summarize  Ron gets about $50K from the military the others get virtually nothing.

----------


## colecrowe

> Ron
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...906&cycle=2008
> McCain
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...424&cycle=2008
> Romney
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...286&cycle=2008
> Huck
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...539&cycle=2008
> 
> To summarize  Ron gets about $50K from the military the others get virtually nothing.


*Huckabee Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals ($29,360.32): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107835
McCain* *Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals** ($42,354.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107870
Romney* *Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals** ($9,328.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=1142317*

----------


## Finn

> OK, Ron Paul is listed, but his link is coming up blank for me:
> http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html


Same. What a surprise.

----------


## JordanQ72

> Ron
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...906&cycle=2008
> McCain
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...424&cycle=2008
> Romney
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...286&cycle=2008
> Huck
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...539&cycle=2008
> 
> To summarize  Ron gets about $50K from the military the others get virtually nothing.


That's really not that representative considering the Employer field is self filled. All opensecrets does is match up exact text, it's not done by humans.

Also, that's sort of tiny regardless. The US military is a huge employer, including spanning time, and they represent a tiny fraction of all money donated. For whatever reason, the military only amounts to 0.1% of Ron's donations.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Ron
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...906&cycle=2008
> McCain
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...424&cycle=2008
> Romney
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...286&cycle=2008
> Huck
> http://www.opensecrets.org/pres08/co...539&cycle=2008
> 
> To summarize  Ron gets about $50K from the military the others get virtually nothing.


Those numbers for Ron Paul on that site were from Q3 and not Q4.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Heres the numbers I am finding on the FEC site for Paul...

AIR FORCE    683.45  
AIR FORCE VET    400.00 
GEICO (USAF VETERAN)    1,100.00 
NEBRASKA AIR NATIONAL GUARD    320.00  
NAVAL AIR WARFARE CENTER    1,336.25  
NAVAL ORDNANCE STA    2,300.00  
NAVAL POSTGRADUATE SCHOOL    200.00  
NAVAL RESEARCH LABORATORY    450.00  
NAVAL UNDERSEA WARFARE CENTER    123.00  
NAVY    1,800.09  
DOD/AIR FORECE    300.00
DEPARTMENT OF VETERANS AFFAIRS    576.26  
DEPT VETERAN AFFAIRS US GOV    500.00  
DEPT OF NAVY    1,700.00 
DEPT OF ARMY    778.00  
DEPT OF DEF    200.00  
DEPT OF DEF, USN    500.00  
DEPT OF DEFENSE    1,301.00 
DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY    210.00  
DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY    1,638.28 
DEPARTMENT OF ARMY    500.00
DISABLED VETERAN    350.00  
DISABLED VIETNAM VET    216.00  
---------------------------------------
CTSC    405.50    <-- Im guessing this was me since I put "CTSC/USAF Vet" but I couldnt find that!
---------------------------------------
One odd thing I noticed was the amount of cash in this category...
*    9,590,308.51

----------


## jumpyg1258

I found some more...

ARKANSAS ARMY NATIONAL GUARD    800.00  
ARMY    3,486.90  
ARMY CORP OF ENGINEERS    150.00  
ARMY NAT'L GUARD / SHARP CONCEPTS, INC    324.00  
ARMY NATIONAL GUARD    525.00  
ARMY OFFICER WIFE    150.00  
ARMY SPOUSE    201.00  
BASSETT ARMY MED CENTER    700.00  
CHUCK E CHEESE; SOUTH CAROLINA ARMY    100.00  
FEDERAL GOVERNMENT- US ARMY    201.00  
FEDERAL GOVERMENT USMC    500.00  
FLORIDA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD    135.10  
MA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD    200.00  
NEVADA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD    652.00  
DOD USMC    566.50

----------


## jumpyg1258

And found some more Guardsmen...

MN NATIONAL GUARD    57.50  
MONTANA NATIONAL GUARD    470.00  
NATIONAL GUARD    661.11  
NATIONAL GAURD    100.00  
ALASKA AIR NATIONAL GUARD    450.00

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Total donations of last 3 posts =~  $28,500
That's more than Huck or Romney, but less than McCain. Somewhat dissapointing, but still pretty decent. 

The page with the top total donors over the whole campaign (not just Q4) shows Dr. P got ~46,000 from just the Army, Navy and Air Force (no marines or guard counted). I don't know anyone else's totals for the whole campaign. McCain's biggest contributors are all financial institutions. I don't know why, since he is going to run the economy into the ground. Oh well. I'm sure I missed something somewhere, so somebody please correct this if I did.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> *Huckabee Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals ($29,360.32): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107835
> McCain* *Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals** ($42,354.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107870
> Romney* *Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals** ($9,328.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=1142317*



Correction, that's just slightly less than Huck. Still, pretty impressive.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Total donations of last 3 posts =~  $28,500
> That's more than Huck or Romney, but less than McCain. Somewhat dissapointing, but still pretty decent.


Well thats all I could find but like I said, my entry did not show up in the DB they got since I entered CTSC / USAF Veteran but it never appeared as that, the closest was CTSC which could have been someone else.

----------


## Ethek

Many pages of returns for USAF and USMC US NAVY US ARMY ect... 

Im glad the listed all of my contributions under my USAF Vet tag instead of my first donation mention. Didn't know it would be a campaign bragging right at the time.

----------


## colecrowe

_IDEFENDTHPLATFORM:



			
				Total donations of last 3 posts =~  $28,500
That's more than Huck or Romney, but less than McCain. Somewhat dissapointing, but still pretty decent. 

The page with the top total donors over the whole campaign (not just Q4) shows Dr. P got ~46,000 from just the Army, Navy and Air Force (no marines or guard counted). I don't know anyone else's totals for the whole campaign. McCain's biggest contributors are all financial institutions. I don't know why, since he is going to run the economy into the ground. Oh well. I'm sure I missed something somewhere, so somebody please correct this if I did.
			
		

Hey--Paul's numbers haven't been compiled yet--all these other guys have already. jumpy has  just been going through these huge jumbled pages that only have about 42,000 of the donors (on like 84 pages--that's like 500 itemized receipts per page (here: http://query.nictusa.com/cgi-bin/dcdev/forms/C00432914/320652/sa/17A))--and remember--we had over 100,000 unique donors--so IT'S NOT ALL THERE. Just wait. I would bet anything he doubles McCain once I can get a crack at the numbers. This could get some awesome coverage. The dang FEC won't upload his site!! The only one I'm worried about beating RP would be Obama. But that wouldn't really matter at all--he will still beat all the Repubs--hopefully by a ton. And the two anti war candidates will beat them all! Everyone one I know who has served in Iraq including myself supports RP or Obama.

see, this (his Q3 numbers) http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/Q...C00432914.html is what we need to go through. That's what I went through for the other guys... however you can see here http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/ that his page is not uploaded yet for whatever reason--neither is Tancredo's (they go to a blank page or "no page could be found")

Huckabee Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals ($29,360.32): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107835
McCain Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals ($42,354.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=107870
Romney Q4 Military members and Veterans donation totals ($9,328.00): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=1142317_

list of all search terms used:    
"army, air, usaf, navy, naval, marine, usmc, coast, uscg, defense, dod, national, guard, reserve, vet

*http://thespinfactor.com/thetruth/20...utions-for-q2/
*
Youtube about getting the most from military in Q3 (FAUX News): *Ron Paul gets the most money from military members and vets*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nwZGRrqhfs

*And another: at 6:31 ... A New Hope 2.0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIivoqLbeeg*

Articles: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2007/0...a_n_64417.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/story?id=3601542
http://www.thenation.com/doc/20070730/engelhardt

*Ron Paul gets the most money from military members and vets*:
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-rlc/1912869/posts

*Ron Paul receives the most military donations among Republicans AGAIN in Q3*

                                  It appears our military backs Ron Paul in the most important issue facing the United States: Terrorism and our foreign policy. For the second time in a row, Ron Paul receives more donations among Republicans. Data for Democrats is not yet available, but Ron Paul crushed Democrats in this statistic last quarter as well.
 Candidate        [Air Force]        [Army]             [Navy]            [Marines] [Coast Guard]    [Other*]    *[Total]*
 Brownback [151] [0] [0] [0] [0] [250] [401]
Cox [0] [0] [0] [0] [0] [0] [0]
Guiliani [1,250] [750] [1,500] [1,000] [0] [0] [4,500]
Huckabee [2,050] [1,200] [2,850] [0] [250] [260] [6,610]
Hunter [0] [500] [0] [0] [0] [30] [530]
McCain [4,120] [7,972] [6,645] [1,721] [100] [800] [21,358]
*Paul [7,450] [17,998.96] [7,227.76] [2,740] [800] [4,200] [40,416.72]*
Romney [500] [3,410] [750] [800] [0] [250] [5,710]
Thompson [4,800] [5,825] [6,350] [800] [23] [2,600] [20,398]
 Ron Paul: *$40K*
McCain: $*21K*
Thompson: *$20K*
 This data is sourced from FEC Reports for Q3 and was compiled here by jfletch and RP4.US
 *This list uses donators who listed their employer as some variation of Air Force, Army, National Guard, Navy, Marine Corps, Coast Guard, Retired Vet, Veteran, Civilian Military employee, or Military (no branch indicated). This is preliminary data and may contain insignificant errors.
Ron Paul led in military contributions last quarter as well:



*Ron Paul leads ALL ‘08 candidates with over one-fourth of military contributions for Q2*

                                  Earlier, we reported military contributions among Republican presidential candidates place Ron Paul *on top* at 49.5%, with nearly as much as all Republicans combined.
 A more complete compilation of statistics by Phreadom shows that presidential candidate Ron Paul leads all 2008 presidential candidates in military contributions from the US Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps and war veterans. Presidential candidate Ron Paul leads with an impressive *one-fourth** of all contributions this second quarter according to newly released data from the FEC.
 Ron Paul currently has more cash-on-hand than John McCain this quarter, and this new information is indicative of Ron Paul’s success. It appears that our soldiers and war veterans have an affinity to, or inclination for Ron Paul’s non-intervention principle - defending our homeland and pursuing terrorists, but no nation-building.
Military contributions for Q2 
*Ron Paul 26.23%
* Barack Obama 24.02%
John McCain 18.31%
Hillary Clinton 11.08%
Bill Richardson 5.59%
Mitt Romney 4.05%
John Edwards 2.63%
Rudy Giuliani 2.44%
Mike Huckabee 1.84%
Tom Tancredo 1.63%
Duncan Hunter 1.05%
Joe Biden 0.84%
Mike Gravel 0.16%
Sam Brownback 0.07%
Dennis Kucinich 0.05%
Tommy Thompson 0%
Chris Dodd 0%
Jim Gilmore 0%
John Cox 0%
 Source: Finance Reports for the 2007 July Quarterly and compiled by Phreadom. Visit phreadom.blogspot.com for more detail.
 *Edit: Correction for Obama’s totals changes the order and brings him to second place in military contributions, passing McCain. Our apologies to Sen. Barack Obama. (7/19/07)

----------


## Airborn

ron paul's name was taken down

----------


## kirkblitz

> ron paul's name was taken down


thats fed up i wonder why they took it down

----------


## Highstreet

> ron paul's name was taken down



They don't want anyone to be able to do the Calculation for the Military support before Tuesday.

----------


## Redcard

> They don't want anyone to be able to do the Calculation for the Military support before Tuesday.


We've.. already done it.

It's already out there.

----------


## Ayse

It's back up

http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html

Tons of Military especially army.

----------


## Redcard

Wow.

Who'd he refuse 77,000 from?

----------


## Highstreet

> We've.. already done it.
> 
> It's already out there.


Really?  Link?

----------


## Ayse

One of the people that donated listed their company as GOT FIRED BY THE FEDERAL RESERVE

----------


## kirkblitz

CREDIT CARD CONTRIBUTIONS PROCESSING FEE  	   483,249.47


good god

----------


## Redcard

> Really?  Link?


It was in one of the eightyfive FEC threads here. :P

----------


## affa

I am so proud of my zip code right now!  Not the highest, but we pretty damn good!

----------


## Highstreet

> CREDIT CARD CONTRIBUTIONS PROCESSING FEE  	   483,249.47
> 
> 
> good god


3%

----------


## devil21

> Wow.
> 
> Who'd he refuse 77,000 from?


That figure is likely refunds to people that donated over $2300.

----------


## Ayse

Do we have 4th Quarter Military numbers yet?

----------


## jarofclay

I calculated over $77,000 from military.  

US NAVY	 $15,888.37 
US AIR FORCE	 $8,601.44 
UNITED STATES AIR FORCE	 $6,047.26 
U S NAVY	 $4,940.11 
ARMY	 $3,486.90 
US ARMY ACTIVE DUTY	 $2,300.00 
US NAVY (CIVILIAN)	 $2,300.00 
UNITED STATES ARMY	 $2,028.28 
NAVY	 $1,800.09 
US ARMY VETERAN, WWII	 $1,776.00 
DEPT OF NAVY	 $1,700.00 
DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY	 $1,638.28 
UNITED STATES NAVY	 $1,532.95 
MERCURY MARINE	 $1,475.00 
US NAVY/DEPT OF DEFENSE	 $1,475.00 
UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS	 $1,365.00 
US NAVY (RETIRED)	 $1,250.00 
US MARINE CORPS	 $1,196.76 
US ARMY (RETIRED)	 $1,028.76 
UNITED STATES NAVY/CIVIL SERVICE	 $875.00 
US ARMY RESERVE	 $864.48 
ARKANSAS ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $800.00 
DEPT OF ARMY	 $778.00 
US ARMY TACOM	 $721.95 
US ARMY AVIATION ENGINEERING	 $700.00 
AIR FORCE	 $683.45 
NEVADA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $652.00 
US NAVY RESERVE	 $651.00 
US ARMY CIVILIAN	 $528.45 
ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $525.00 
US ARMY CTNG	 $511.00 
DEPARTMENT OF ARMY	 $500.00 
US NAVY CIVIL SERVICE	 $500.00 
US ARMY CORPS OF ENGINEERS	 $470.00 
AIR FORCE VET	 $400.00 
US AIR FORCE (CIVILIAN)	 $365.76 
UTAH ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $300.00 
US DEPARTMENT OF NAVY	 $300.00 
US MARINE CORP	 $296.00 
DOD US NAVY	 $277.95 
DON-DEPARTMENT OF NAVY	 $265.00 
US ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $252.95 
U S ARMY OFFICER	 $250.00 
UNITES STATES ARMY	 $250.00 
US NAVY NMCB 133 UNIT 60254 FPO AA	 $250.00 
US ARMY ENGINEER CORP	 $247.76 
DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY	 $210.00 
FEDERAL GOVERNMENT- US ARMY	 $201.00 
VETERAN ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $201.00 
MA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $200.00 
PICATINNY ARSENAL, US ARMY	 $187.00 
US NAVY, CIVILIAN	 $175.00 
ARMY CORP OF ENGINEERS	 $150.00 
US AIR FORCE CIVIL SERVICE	 $150.00 
US ARMY/WALTON CO	 $150.00 
FLORIDA ARMY NATIONAL GUARD	 $135.10 
BCPS - NAVY RESERVE	 $130.00 
U S ARMY AVIATION ENGINEERING	 $125.00 
US ARMY RETIRED, CSC	 $100.00 


I might be missing some though.

Anyone else run these numbers?

----------


## TexMac

*Edit:  Don't use these yet.  We're still looking at the duplicates.  These may be wrong.*

Q4 Military #s

Barack Obama    166    51933
Bill Richardson    28    10100
Christopher J Dodd    2    549
Dennis J Kucinich    8    1432
Duncan Hunter    11    6430
Fred Dalton Thompson    86    34375
Hillary Rodham Clinton    86    33681
John Edwards    41    8667
John H Cox    2    45
John S McCain    195    51369
Joseph R Jr Biden    19    8250
Mike Gravel    3    260
Mike Huckabee    71    30220
Mitt Romney    64    22966
Ron Paul    552    162527
 Rudolph W Giuliani    39    12480
Samuel Dale Brownback    13    2016
Thomas Gerald Tancredo    25    2805

This is from this file  http://oceanicevolution.com/Photos/c...orDataFile.xls sorting out the duplicates.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=108886

----------


## Knightskye

Did we have less on hand than Giuliani?  It looks like he had $10 million and we had $7.8...

----------


## Ethek

> I calculated over $77,000 from military.  
> 
> US NAVY	 $15,888.37 
> US AIR FORCE	 $8,601.44 
> UNITED STATES AIR FORCE	 $6,047.26 
> U S NAVY	 $4,940.11 
> ARMY	 $3,486.90 
> US ARMY ACTIVE DUTY	 $2,300.00 
> US NAVY (CIVILIAN)	 $2,300.00 
> ...


did you hit up USAF , USMC ect..?

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

So, if I may correct my earlier mistake and sum up:
Military donations for Q4pending double-checking)

Paul           162,000
McCain         51,000
Huckabee     30,000
Thompson    34,000
Guiliani         12,000
Romney        23,000

In short, RP gets more $$ from military than the next top 5 republicans PUT TOGETHER. 3x what McCain gets. Put that in your pipe and smoke it, "my friend".

sorry for my earlier error. Thanks for the correction Texmac!

----------


## surf

The 98052 zip code is pleased to report that Dr. Ron Paul raised more money from the fine folks of Redmond than all the other Republican candidates - COMBINED
Ron Paul: $24,223

Romney: $11,424
McCain: $5,220
Thompson: $3,635
Giuliani: $2,400
Huckabee: $775
Tancredo: $225
Brownback: $50
Keyes: $0
Hunter: $0

Total: $23,729

Oh, and by the way, Ron Paul raised $3,248 more than Obama in 98052 and $13,973 more than Clinton. And I know that Ron Paul's total is under-reported.

----------


## RlxdN10sity

How do you search a specific candidates donations by employer at the FEC site? I see RP's report but I do not see a link that allows a search with these parameters.

----------


## Jae0

From my Zip Code  47129 
Paul  $1,330.50 (i've only given $50 I wonder who else gave)
Romney $0 
McCain $0 
Huckabee $0

----------


## colecrowe

> *If you want the excel file, pm me and I'll email it to you.*
> *
> Grand Total    "131,078.33"
> 
> Data for all Candidates Q4: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/
> Ron Paul Q4 Main Page: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html
> Ron Paul donations by employer: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/Y...C00432914.html
> * 
> list of all search terms used:    
> ...


..

----------


## RlxdN10sity

> From my Zip Code  47129 
> Paul  $1,330.50 (i've only given $50 I wonder who else gave)
> Romney $0 
> McCain $0 
> Huckabee $0


I've given about $800.00 cumulatively during the 4th quarter from Clarksville.

Edit - Inlcuding $201.00 today between me and my Mom. She lives in old Clarksville, and has given once or twice on her own. I do not know how much though.

----------


## Jae0

You rock!!!

----------


## GayRPFan

Does anyone know where I can find the link to specific names who donated. Im trying to see if Im listed and can't find it anywhere...thx

----------


## koob

i donated money to ron paul three times last quarter but i can't find my name on the site!

----------


## Highstreet

> *Edit:  Don't use these yet.  We're still looking at the duplicates.  These may be wrong.*
> 
> Q4 Military #s
> 
> Barack Obama    166    51933
> Bill Richardson    28    10100
> Christopher J Dodd    2    549
> Dennis J Kucinich    8    1432
> Duncan Hunter    11    6430
> ...



Is that the final number?

Do you have a breakdown?

I had around 153,700.00 just from a visual search of the list earlier.

----------


## colecrowe

> Is that the final number?
> 
> Do you have a breakdown?
> 
> I had around 153,700.00 just from a visual search of the list earlier.



The final numbers are here:




> *If you want the excel file, pm me and I'll email it to you.*
> *
> Grand Total    "131,078.33"
> 
> Data for all Candidates Q4: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/
> Ron Paul Q4 Main Page: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/YE/C00432914.html
> Ron Paul donations by employer: http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/Y...C00432914.html
> * 
>  list of all search terms used:    
> ...

----------


## Thomas Paine

> i donated money to ron paul three times last quarter but i can't find my name on the site!


I don't think a campaign has to identify a donor who has contributed an aggregate total of $200 or less.

----------


## Justin Stewart

My donations numbers are off too...

I donated:
11/05 - $100 (remember the 5th)
11/30 - $100 (end of month money bomb)
12/16 - $100 (tea party)
12/17 - $24 (store purchase)
12/28 - $25 (ronpaulspayday)

It only shows:
12/16 - $100 (tea party)
12/17 - $24 (store purchase)
12/28 - $25 (ronpaulspayday)

Why isn't it showing my November money?

----------


## Airborn

It's also showing only 1,602,495.36 for Nov. 5th and  3,392,100.98 for Dec. 16th
http://query.nictusa.com/pres/2007/Y...C00432914.html

----------

